# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Enquête lecteurs

## La Rédaction

Pour ceux qui ne l'auraient pas encore remarqué, l'enquête lecteur se trouve à votre droite, sous le bandeau de pub. Il faut cliquer sur le lapin, c'est ça. Merci d'y participer nombreux. Et puis il y a trois jeux au choix à gagner. Nous ferons le tirage début juillet. 

Un petit mot aussi pour vous dire que l'on fait des travaux dans nos bureaux et que, de fait, nos bécanes sont déconnecteés et toute l'équipe aussi. 
Pas de panique donc s'il n'y a pas de news aujourd'hui et demain (de jardin).

À bientôt les canards !

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## mnemotion

ouais ouais genre vous etes a une terasse en train de siroter un truc plutot !

----------


## Icebird

Elle commence mal l'enquete! Première question: depuis quand lisez-vous CanardPC? Aucun choix possible pour "moins de 6 mois"...

----------


## brisssou

z'auriez pu mettre PCinpact et inpactVirtuel non ? en plus il y a un/des anciens de chez Joystick là bas je crois...

----------


## Dash'

J'ai mis que je lisais cplus depuis le début mais à la deuxième page, j'ai le droit à un: lisant le magazine depuis moins d'un an comment l'avez vous découvert?
Normal?

----------


## ShoGunDam

Il me semble qu'il y a un léger problème sur le questionnaire.

On nous demande au tout début du questionnaire, depuis quand nous sommes lecteur...j'ai donc répondu depuis le début (si si c'est vrai). Lorsqu'il ait demandé "lecteur depuis moins d'un an, comment avez vous découvert Canard PC ?", je n'ai rien répondu et pour cause, he bien le questionnaire n'a pas voulu continuer en m'affichant un message du genre "tu vas répondre oui ou m****".

Enfin voilà quoi   ::blink::

----------


## Hiruma

Answered !

----------


## Erinan

J'ai cherché un peu le lien vers l'enquête sur un 17" en 1280*1024, vous devriez le rendre plus visible.

Sinon, il manque l'option soit Autre soit Steam pour l'achat de jeux en ligne. J'en achète bien mais pas sur les 3 sites mentionnés :\ Ou alors il manque une option "J'achète des jeux en ligne mais ailleurs".

C'est fait sinon, j'espère que ça vous sera utile  :;):  Et un Canard Console ? J'achète !

----------


## Icebird

Rahhh!!

"Combien de temps passez-vous par semaine devant la télévision (hors jeux) ?"

Il n'y a aucune réponse pour "zero"....

Ca fait un an et demi que je ne regarde plus la télé..

----------


## UltimPingouin

D'ailleurs, c'est regrettable, il n'y a pas de place pour ajouter des commentaires généraux sur le mag... :s Du coup comment je fais moi?

----------


## AllanTheo

jvous préviens de suite, j'ai demandé Crysis...

Bah quoi ? le client est roi... Non ?

[Edit]En commentaire général, je rajouterais : canardPC, c'est trop bien !!!
Voila[/Edit]

----------


## floop

> Rahhh!!
> 
> "Combien de temps passez-vous par semaine devant la télévision (hors jeux) ?"
> 
> Il n'y a aucune réponse pour "zero"....
> 
> Ca fait un an et demi que je ne regarde plus la télé..


tu loupes donc Dr House   ::w00t::

----------


## HippoGlouton

> jvous préviens de suite, j'ai demandé Crysis...
> 
> Bah quoi ? le client est roi... Non ?
> 
> [Edit]En commentaire général, je rajouterais : canardPC, c'est trop bien !!!
> Voila[/Edit]



Personnellement j'ai demande Starcraft 2 ou Fallout 3, je sais faire preuve de patience   :;):

----------


## Aristarque

Le truc chiant aussi en ce qui concerne les écrans : y'a pas le choix d'un 20 pouces. On est soit en 19 soit en 21 et +. C'est ballot ça. Et puis pour ceux qui sont en bi-écran avec 2 tailles différentes (oui c'est mon cas   ::ninja::  )?
Sinon certaines propositions de réponses m'ont bien fait marrer   ::lol::

----------


## Pilosite

clair que le bug de la question "lecteur depuis moins d'un an" est un peu chiant : on répond quoi si on est là depuis le début? nan aprce que je veux pas non plus fausser vos stats les mecs.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Manque plus que la webcam  ::lol::

----------


## Wil2000

Et hop répondu  ::): 
Pour le jeu j'ai failli mettre WAR mais restons les pieds sur terre, un p'tit Loki fera l'affaire   :;):  
Sinon pour les opérateurs GSM, vous pourriez penser aux p'tits belges et mettre "autre" au lieu de "je n'ai pas de mobile"   ::blink::  

Ah ouais, et un peu HS mais je viens de renouveller mon abonnement pour 2 ans cette semaine, ne me faites pas le coup de transformer le magazine en "Chasse & Pêche VS Camionneurs Magazine" ça me la fouterait mal   ::XD::

----------


## superlapin62

Ah j'ai répondu à l'enquête sur le site, trop la flemme de découper mon canardpc et de coller un timbre (la salive c'est important avec... ah ben non, je suis chez Bouygues).

Pour le jeu : Bioshock bien sur :D

----------


## Yhamm

bon, elle est bien pourri votre enquête.
pour ce type de question: "En plus de votre PC, jouez-vous régulièrement sur console ?"
il n'y a même pas la réponse "non"

ou alors : "Jouez-vous online ou en réseau avec votre console ?"
réponses: "oui", "non", mais y'a pas "bah jamais j'en ai pas, connard"

faut pas s'attendre a quelque chose de cohérent après

----------


## Mitsuaki

Pour les achats en ligne de jeu, manque steam. Parait que ça sert à ça, aussi...   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> D'où vous connectez-vous le plus souvent sur Canadplus.com ?


Manque un r  ::o: 




> Vous possédez un écran
> ( Réponse obligatoire )
> CRT (à tube)
> LCD


Je suis en dual screen avec un CRT et un LCD, je coche quoi?  ::(: 

Je vais faire mon chieur pour le format, j'ai un 1.25 ... :D
Bon ok, ok, j'me tais.

----------


## Serra

> [...]
> Et puis il y a trois jeux au choix à gagner. Nous ferons le tirage début juillet. 
> [...]


Menteurs!!! C'est UN jeu, pas 3 ! Ou alors c'est une compil' ??


Au fait, personne a mis Duke Nukem Forever ??  ::ninja::

----------


## Coriolano

> Sinon, il manque l'option soit Autre soit Steam pour l'achat de jeux en ligne. J'en achète bien mais pas sur les 3 sites mentionnés :\ Ou alors il manque une option "J'achète des jeux en ligne mais ailleurs".


Pareil. Bon vous êtes fort en magazine de jeux vidéo par contre niveau enquête en ligne, c'est moins ca. Pff ces développeurs qui diffuse des trucs meme pas finalisés et testés quand meme c'est la honte  ::rolleyes::

----------


## FIVE-one

lol cherchez pas si il manque des propositions "non", cest une enquete de geeks par des geeks pour des geeks.
donc il n'y a pas de "non" dans leurs quota d'heures ni pour tout le reste.

----------


## ineeh

Machines et équipe déconnectées alors qu'on est le 12 ... nous reste plus qu'à espérer que le numéro qui doit sortir vendredi a déjà été bouclé   ::ninja::

----------


## C4nard

Moi j'ai demandé enemy territory : quake wars ... s'il sort ds 2 ans, on l'aura quand même ?   ::w00t::  
Sinon c'est vrai, moi aussi des fois j'ai repondu des trucs "faux" puisque y avait pas la soluce juste à 100 % .. alors j'ai mis ce qui y avait de plus proche (y a même pas nrj mobile pour les mobile)

----------


## FIVE-one

> Machines et équipe déconnectées alors qu'on est le 12 ... nous reste plus qu'à espérer que le numéro qui doit sortir vendredi a déjà été bouclé


 on aurait ete le 13 on serait mal lol

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Ils auraient pu ajouter une question : si on envisage d'acheter une console, et si oui laquelle...
Enfin ça me semble pertinent.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Comme jeu j'ai demandé TaRace chez ze Simz  ::ninja::

----------


## epolas

Ya pas anarchy online dans les mmorpg, alors qu'il y a Guild Wars et que la question est "T'es abonné ou l'ami?"... GW n'a pas d'abonnement.
J'ai rien mis pistou.

----------


## Ragondin

j'espère que ceux qui ont repondu sur papier ne seront pas oubliés... sinon je refais l'enquête en ligne  ::ninja::

----------


## C4nard

La prochaine fois que y aura un questionnaire, avant de nous y faire répondre on fera les questions avec vous  :mrgreen:

----------


## Zoerfel

autre remarque, c'est pas tres adapte aux non residents francais.

genre quel est votre operateur mobile, il manque un "autre", j'ai dit que j'avais pas de telephone, mais bon... et encore, c'est un exemple parmi tant d'autres.

----------


## Ragondin

La prochaine fois si je peux aider... j'ai fait du marketing, je peux vous faire votre enquête pour pas cher... :sevend:

----------


## vindhler

> Au fait, personne a mis Duke Nukem Forever ??




 :B):

----------


## lebifteksauvage

Pas mal d'erreurs , certaines réponses sont mal finis , enfin si ça vous suffit pour le sondage  ::):

----------


## Serra

Comme le coup de la conf... Perso j'ai un AMDay 1.4Ghz @ 768Mo de RAM.... J'me sens obligé de faire un upgrade vers 2Ghz@1GoRAM, c'est ça ???  ::ninja:: 

ps : chercher donateur de neuros pour pouvoir "enfin" changer ma conf... Pas grand chose quoi, juste de quoi m'acheter un commodore haut de gamme  ::ninja::

----------


## Erokh

> bon, elle est bien pourri votre enquête.
> pour ce type de question: "En plus de votre PC, jouez-vous régulièrement sur console ?"
> il n'y a même pas la réponse "non"
> 
> ou alors : "Jouez-vous online ou en réseau avec votre console ?"
> réponses: "oui", "non", mais y'a pas "bah jamais j'en ai pas, connard"
> 
> faut pas s'attendre a quelque chose de cohérent après


bah en même temps c'est pas dur pour eux de ne pas considérer une question selon la réponse à une question précédente, si?

Donc si tu réponds que tu n'as pas de console, la machine va automatiquement sauter la question du jeu en ligne sur console (après, est-ce qu'elle le fera directement ou avec préléminaires, je ne sais pas  ::ninja:: )

----------


## eMKa

Moi j'ai répondu à tout, ouep j'ai réussi à répondre partout toc dans les dents ! 

....

Alors j'ai tout bon ?   ::ninja::  

Bah sinon, moi j'ai commandé *Enemy Territory : Quake Wars*, alors si je l'ai pas je vous file un procès na !  ::):

----------


## Serra

> bah en même temps c'est pas dur pour eux de ne pas considérer une question selon la réponse à une question précédente, si?
> 
> Donc si tu réponds que tu n'as pas de console, la machine va automatiquement sauter la question du jeu en ligne sur console (après, est-ce qu'elle le fera directement ou avec préléminaires, je ne sais pas )


D'un autre côté, y'a la question du début de topic "depuis quand lisez-vous canardpc" avec obligation de répondre à la question "si vous êtes lecteur depuis moins d'un an...", alors bon.... suis pas sûr que la machine cale grand chose non plus sur les consoles  :;):

----------


## lincruste

Ben, j'ai pas la télé, mais j'ai été obligé de dire que je la regarde entre 1h et 10h. Ma copine cherche du boulot, et elle est spécialiste des questionnaires, soyez pas chiens, donnez moi un numéro pour un entretien.
Dans la plupart des cas, une case "autre ::P: récisez" résoudrait les problèmes constatés.

----------


## eMKa

Ouep, et y'a même pas de récapitulatif à la fin, pour voir à quel point on est un GEEK (ou pas..)   ::ninja::  !

----------


## jereviendrai

J'ai demandé Hellgate London, un MMo c'est forcément avec l'abonnement non ? On m'aurait menti ?

----------


## NitroG42

Bon j'ai pas du tout lu (je parle du topic, j'ai fait le sondage avec grand plaisir, en fait j'adore ca, ca me valorise moi même, je me sens riche et beau), dans la question sur quelle type de hors-série sortir, je pense qu'un hors-série "on y joue encore" ca serait génial, j'adore cette rubrique (et je pense pas être le seul), ca permet de rejouer a des vieux jeux, a les booster, et déjà ca nous force pas a acheter un jeux a 50 euros vu qu'on la déjà, ou alors on aura juste a le payer 15 euros.
Voilà voilà, bisous les canards.

et moi j'ai demandé mtw 2, ba quoi ?

Sinon très sympa le sondage, bon effectivement il pouvait y avoir des problèmes, mais ca m'est pas arrivé.
En fait j'ai adoré la partie sur les Mac (bouh la honte)  ::):   ::):

----------


## Djamblade

Perso c'est la question sur "seriez vous pret a payer pour un service sur c+.con?" qui me dérange!

J'espere que notre site ne va pas devenir un gamekult bis site excellent jusqu'à ce qu'il devienne payant de partout!

 :;):

----------


## MightyMarv

A la question : quel Système d'exploitation utilisez-vous

1) y'a pas de s, donc moi j'ai Linux ET Vista, je fais comment?

2)si un mec a juste Linux pour jouer, je le plains

----------


## umbi

Mais... c'est quoi cette aversion pour les Mac, les Macusers et Apple en général ?    ::blink::  

Je suis sûr que c'est fait exprès.   ::ninja::   Mon Mac avait pas assez de Mégaherzt pour être dans la liste...

----------


## NitroG42

> A la question : quel Système d'exploitation utilisez-vous
> 
> 1) y'a pas de s, donc moi j'ai Linux ET Vista, je fais comment?
> 
> 2)si un mec a juste Linux pour jouer, je le plains


Tu met linux, on comprendra que tu utilise vista tout le temps.

----------


## Erokh

> D'un autre côté, y'a la question du début de topic "depuis quand lisez-vous canardpc" avec obligation de répondre à la question "si vous êtes lecteur depuis moins d'un an...", alors bon.... suis pas sûr que la machine cale grand chose non plus sur les consoles


C'est pas parce que ton questionnaire demande obligatoirement une réponse que celle-ci sera prise en compte après dans les stats, hein

----------


## Zoerfel

> C'est pas parce que ton questionnaire demande obligatoirement une réponse que celle-ci sera prise en compte après dans les stats, hein


dans ce cas pourquoi prendre cette reponse alors ?

----------


## K-za

Salut



> et moi j'ai demandé mtw 2, ba quoi ?


 Copain   ::):  

Sinon votre questionnaire sent bon "l'artisanat", ça fait plaisir!

----------


## Erokh

> dans ce cas pourquoi prendre cette reponse alors ?


bein, ils se sont planté dans la forme des petites cases à cocher, c'est pas bien grave

Franchement, quel foin pour pas grand chose  ::|:

----------


## Zoerfel

> bein, ils se sont planté dans la forme des petites cases à cocher, c'est pas bien grave
> 
> Franchement, quel foin pour pas grand chose


si on en fait tout un foin, c'est qu'on veut pas fausser les stats c'est tout.

c'est dommage qu'on ne trouve pas un site comme play.com dans la liste non plus.
Au moins les questions sur le contenu du mag n'ont pas de probleme, et c'est le plus important.

----------


## Arseur

Bin moi j'ai demandé Duke Nukem Forever, juste pour voir si la rédac tient ses promesses sur le long terme. (si je gagne.)
Sinon c'est vrai que pas mal de questions sont pas très fichues... Pourtant c'est pas votre première enquête lecteur, nan ?  :;):

----------


## Iro

Bah comme tout les autres, le questionnaire est un peu en carton. Souvent obligé de répondre un poil à coté sinon on se fait jeter....
Sinon, considérant que les PCs c'est pour les pédés , on peut gagner un jeu console ??

----------


## ToneLune

"Jouez-vous online ou en réseau avec votre console ?"
OUI ou NON :P

Heu ...

----------


## Jolaventur

A Woté

----------


## Scytal

Même problème qu'un ou deux autres ici :



> Combien de temps passez-vous par semaine devant la télévision (hors jeux) ?
> ( Réponse obligatoire )
> 1 à 10 heures
> 11 à 20 heures
> Plus de 20 heures


On fait comment quand on a pas de télé ?  :mrgreen:  (je l'ai balancée y a 5 ans, c'est que du bonheur)

----------


## Guest

> Perso c'est la question sur "seriez vous pret a payer pour un service sur c+.con?" qui me dérange!
> 
> J'espere que notre site ne va pas devenir un gamekult bis site excellent jusqu'à ce qu'il devienne payant de partout!


T'inquiètes, y avait déjà eu ça l'année dernière. C'est pas payer pour avoir accès au site, c'est pour un service en plus (c'est quand même normal que, si ils proposent des serveurs, ils les rentabilisent quelque part, pareil pour une boite mail ou pour les archives...)

----------


## tiboristo

Et voila! Questionnaire remplis et envoyé avec stalker demandé!

  Je rejoins certaines personne ici dans le fait qu'il manque 2-3 choses dans le questionnaires comme des encadrés pour les commentaires personnels. En effet pour faire une bonne critique des sections du magazine il aurait fallu un tel encadré.
  Pour la question des mmorpg, je tiens à dire que la liste est loin d'etre complette (sans parler des/du jeu dont les serveurs sont fermés depuis plusieurs mois) et donc une petite case "autre" nous permettant de la remplir aurait été interessant.

  Voila voila! Sympa sinon ce petit questionnaire (j'ai bien aimé les vannes contre les utilisateurs de Mac)!

 Bon courage pour la suite!

----------


## NitroG42

Je viens de lire les jeux que vous avaient demandés, et après, on s'étonne que personne ait reçu leur jeux sur l'ancien sondage....

----------


## Pierronamix

Répiondiou.

Mais ouais, pas mal de petites erreur dans le questionnaire, on dirait un sondage d'étudiant en com. (ouuuuh la honte, je sais j'en étais un :P)

Perso, je suis resté modeste, j'ai demandé Guild Wars.

J'ai envie de le reprendre, mais 30€, bof.

----------


## superzazad

> Au fait, personne a mis Duke Nukem Forever ??


 Si, moi. Mais c'est ptet parceque jsuis fou aussi

----------


## Erokh

moi j'ai commandé SupCom. Et si je gagne, je m'achète 1Go de RAM  ::lol::  
parce que 1Go, ça commence à faire juste sur certains jeux, mais ça passe encore. Et du coup, SupCom me motiverait à passer le cap

----------


## Guest

Bande de rapiats, moi j'ai rien demandé. 

Mais maintenant que j'y pense, j'aurais dû demander Fallout, parce que j'ai la flemme de le chercher.

----------


## NitroG42

> Bande de rapiats, moi j'ai rien demandé. 
> 
> Mais maintenant que j'y pense, j'aurais dû demander Fallout, parce que j'ai la flemme de le chercher.


tiens je te le donne

----------


## Guest

...

Quelqu'un pourrait le bannir? S'il vous plait?

----------


## NitroG42

> ...
> 
> Quelqu'un pourrait le bannir? S'il vous plait?


Attend, ca serait bien la première fois que je donne un jeu alors hein.
Bon ok mouwhahahAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

----------


## Espace à louer

> Rahhh!!
> 
> "Combien de temps passez-vous par semaine devant la télévision (hors jeux) ?"
> 
> Il n'y a aucune réponse pour "zero"....
> 
> Ca fait un an et demi que je ne regarde plus la télé..


Pareil. Je fus heurtée dans mes convictions de la télé c'est dlamerde. 
Et je tiens à préciser que j'ai répondu n'importe quoi aux questions sur les configurations d'ordinateur parce que je ne sais pas ce qu'il y a dedans (si je touche à l'ordinateur : je meurs, m'informe mon Jules régulièrement).

----------


## Lotto

Moi j'ai demandé Stalker ou Oblivion  ::): 

ça m'inquiete la question : "Seriez vous prêts à acheter un Canard Console ?" 

NON NON ET NON.

"Seriez vous prêts à payer pour une adresse en @canardplus.com" ? 
J'ai mis oui   ::ninja::

----------


## Bagou01

j'ai répondu mais quelques petits problemes sont à signaler

j'ai coché que je lis depuis 2 ans, et à la page suivante, la question "lecteur depuis moins d'un an,comment avec vous...." on est obligé d'y répondre ,sinon on ne nous laisse pas aller a la page suivante, j'ai is n'importe quoi....  ::blink::  
ensuite vous avez un peu oublié la belgique pour votre enquete, pour le fournisseur d'acced web, passe encore,vous avez proposé la réponse "autre" mais pour la téléphonie mobile, j'ai du cocher "pas de téléphonie mobile" alors que je suis abonné mais en belgique.
enfin voila,vous vendez canard pc en belgique,mais ne nous incluez pas dans votre enquete  ::unsure::   déception  :mrgreen:
moi je propose que pour pallier à cette injustice, vous offriez un écran plasma haute définition ultra sharp crisp wxsguexga  inter protonique à injection tri matricielle à tous les lecteurs belges   :^_^:

----------


## spongebong

> "Seriez vous prêts à payer pour une adresse en @canardplus.com" ?


Et en pack avec l'abonnement ??

----------


## ducon

À voté.
Il n’y a pas de case pour les dinosaures comme moi qui n’ont pas la télé. :mrgreen:

----------


## Guest

> ça m'inquiete la question : "Seriez vous prêts à acheter un Canard Console ?" 
> 
> NON NON ET NON.


Je vois pas ce que ça a d'inquiétant. C'est une étude de marche (en gros), si ça t'intéresses pas dis le, mais en quoi ça poserai problème qu'il y en ai un ?  ::huh::

----------


## spongebong

> Je vois pas ce que ça a d'inquiétant. C'est une étude de marche (en gros), si ça t'intéresses pas dis le, mais en quoi ça poserai problème qu'il y en ai un ?


Il a du lire Canard MAC

----------


## Guest

> Il a du lire Canard MAC


Huhuhu le verreux  ::): 

C'est sûr que niveau jeux vidéos, on se ferait vite chier. "lire le Canard PC d'il y a deux ans pour le test..."

----------


## Mad

Manque "Rentier" dans la liste des .. professions, occupations.

Grumpf.

Sinon voilà, à voté. Euh, répondu.

----------


## cassimk

j'ai repondu starcraft II et tous ceux qui n'ont pas repondu ca ne sont que des miserable zerg puant.
sinon il y a toujours le bug et je pense que tous a été dis dans les pages qui precedent

----------


## Guest

> j'ai repondu starcraft II et tous ceux qui n'ont pas repondu ca ne sont que des miserable zerg puant.
> sinon il y a toujours le bug et je pense que tous a été dis dans les pages qui precedent


C'était toi le katana ? ... :mrgreen:

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

> j'ai repondu starcraft II et tous ceux qui n'ont pas repondu ca ne sont que des miserable zerg puant.
> sinon il y a toujours le bug et je pense que tous a été dis dans les pages qui precedent


et moi le même jeu que l'année dernière   ::ninja::  "Je l'aurai un jour ! Je l'aurai ! "   ::ninja::

----------


## NooZ

Simpa l'enquête avec un jeux à la clé, bon seulement, j'ai eu doit à un "pb technique" pour la validation :x
Par contre, si on a un proco de 1,7Ghz, un pc continental edison, qu'on mets un e a "Je n'ai qu'un*e* seule carte 3D", qu'on change de config moins d'une fois tout les deux ans, possède un palm, qu'on lis programmez, qu'on fréquente pcinpact, inpactvirtuel, nofrag, qu'on ne loue pas le logiciel teamspeak (je suis un pirate un vrai moi) et qu'en ligne en plus du matos on achète des jeux vidéo, ont peut aller se faire ******* ?   ::ninja::

----------


## chimai

> Rahhh!!
> 
> "Combien de temps passez-vous par semaine devant la télévision (hors jeux) ?"
> 
> Il n'y a aucune réponse pour "zero"....
> 
> Ca fait un an et demi que je ne regarde plus la télé..


Copaing :D

----------


## blueray

Oué, et les gens qui ont des portables ils font comment? moi j'ai un "moins de 2Ghz" et le minimum dans le questionnaire c'est "2 Ghz".

Et sinon, ya moyen d'avoir Hellgate: London pour cet été? merci d'avance...  ::ninja::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Nan mais sérieu, je peux mettre Unreal Tournament III ???

----------


## FIVE-one

bon cest vrai le questionnaire a quelques bugs mais finalement il est tres sympa a remplir !
moi jai mis Silent Hunter IV, pour faire plaisir a Ackboo qui aime les sous marins jaunes !

----------


## Lostsoul

On peu leur expliquer que "online" parfois ça fait du sens ?
Même aux Marketeux hasbeen ?
*Allez sans déconner ?*

----------


## FIVE-one

on voit ou ce qui a ete demandé ? jai lu que quelqu'un a request un katana...

----------


## spongebong

> *rebel anti-capitaliste*


Des fois on peut voir l'etat d'esprit du mec qui poste. Là c'est aigri.


Et je m'y connais   :;):

----------


## Mars2

Pour les systemes d'exploitations....

MacOS X avec bootcamp un XP et puis en virtuelissant Ubuntu. Comment j'explique ça a un button radio????

----------


## XWolverine

Ouaip, c'est pas super léché comme questions.
Mais bon, c'est pas bien grave, c'est pour leur donner une idée, même si c'est pas super précis.

Sinon, heureusement que leurs bécanes sont déconnectées, ça leur évite de voir toutes ces critiques sur les questions.

----------


## olivarius

Comme jeu j'ai demandé 'Duke Nukem Forever" et en réponse j'ai eu le droit au message "Problème technique". Vous ne manquez pas d'humour à la rédac !  :;):

----------


## XWolverine

> Pour les systemes d'exploitations....
> 
> MacOS X avec bootcamp un XP et puis en virtuelissant Ubuntu. Comment j'explique ça a un button radio????


Simple, celui avec lequel tu joue ... donc XP, non ? (Ducon, Mc Paul, ne pas répondre, merci).

----------


## Zarkoff

Au fait, n'hésitez pas à demander un jeu qui sort que dans 6 mois,... 

... au dernier sondage j'ai été tiré au sort... 6 mois après, oui ils avaient complètement oublié... 

Et puis moi qui espérait avoir mon nom en lettre d'or dans le mag comme une sorte de gloire ultime, koi, y'a eu nada, pas un mot, pas une news, genre "les tirés au sort du sondage, bla bla..."

enfin j'ai eu mon jeux alors je me plains pas... Bip Up à vous !

----------


## Ouaflechien

a le bon sondage artisanal fait amoureusement à la main et qui gratte un peu mais bon on l'aime quand même parceque ca vient d'un ami.

bref répondu (même si des fois a coté) et rien demandé pour ne pas les obliger a vendre Threanor pour pouvoir tenir leur promesse.

Ouaf!

----------


## Lostsoul

> Des fois on peut voir l'etat d'esprit du mec qui poste. Là c'est aigri.
> Et je m'y connais


Pour sûr, tu t'y connais vachement bien, on dirait du Bruce Willis.

----------


## b0b0



----------


## Mars2

Bobo dans toute sa splendeur....


Et puis sous linux tu peux jouer... Donc je pense qu'une checkbox aurait ete plus judicieux que un button radio mais bon je l'aime bien ce questionnaire fait a l'arrache un dimanche soir vers 1h du mat car il faut le rendre lundi matin a 9h  ::):

----------


## b0b0

> Bobo dans toute sa splendeur....


Merci  :B): 
AYAY j'ai fais l'enquête !

----------


## LeBabouin

Tin, ça va leur faire un méchant paquet de conneries à lire, ce thread. Des fois, je me demande comment ils font.

Sinon, comment on fait pour juger obligatoirement une rubrique qu'on ne lit jamais?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Tin, ça va leur faire un méchant paquet de conneries à lire, ce thread. Des fois, je me demande comment ils font.
> 
> Sinon, comment on fait pour juger obligatoirement une rubrique qu'on ne lit jamais?


Moi j'ai mis bof ^^

----------


## sissi

Je veux Two Worlds.

Merci.


Sinon,c'est un scandale on ne parle pas de b0b0 dans ce sondage.  ::blink::

----------


## Guest

> Pour sûr, tu t'y connais vachement bien, on dirait du Bruce Willis.


Ah, désolé mais l'expert en Bruce Willis ici, c'est moi.

Pour preuve: photo de Bruce Willis jouant Jack Black (il le fait super bien):

----------


## XWolverine

> Sinon, comment on fait pour juger obligatoirement une rubrique qu'on ne lit jamais?


Ben dès le prochain CPC, tu la lis :mrgreen:

----------


## Sekkyumu

Bon bah ça y est aussi. Pour le jeu j'ai mis Duke Nukem Forever parce que j'en ai rien à foutre. Donc si la rédac' veut m'envoyer un Barbie version PC, ils peuvent y aller  ::):  .

----------


## --Lourd--

Voila c'est fait. 


X-plane révolution je veux  :mrgreen:

----------


## pseudoridicule

> Pour ceux qui ne l'auraient pas encore remarqué, l'enquête lecteur se trouve à votre droite, sous le bandeau de pub. Il faut cliquer sur le lapin, c'est ça.


Ca évitera aux boulets comme moi de demander où ça se trouve. J'ai bien cherché un quart d'heure hier  ::XD::

----------


## mahfoud

les gars je crois que vous avez pas compris la combine; les question sont Zarb paske la rédaction n'a pas de thunes pour les lots! faut les comprendre aussi... n'empêche je ne suis po en france= pas de mag, que le site à machouiller pour mes appendices dentaires...   ::w00t::  donc je peux participer  ::sad:: 

allez sioupleeey  ::rolleyes::   je suis prêt à accepter même une moitié de deyveydey coupée avec les dents....

----------


## Moussiffe

Moi j'ai répondu en mutilant mon canardPC. J'espère que je vais toucher 20000 francs.

----------


## aloxbollox

Oué c'est naze si on à un chien y'a pas la case a cocher, et puis mon pécé il est a refroidissement vertical mais votre questionnaire pourri et ben il vaut même pas le savoir...
Salauds de capitalistes qui veulent gagner de l'argent en posant des questions plutôt que de bosser comme des malades.

Lepeuple aura ta peau ! (Jean Lepeuple... c'est mon voisin en fait, faites gaffe il est super méchant).

Sinon moi c'est Stalker que je veux, merci petit lapin.

----------


## Champloo

Bah moi j'ai demander Shadowrun...

Car oui, j'ai de l'humour  ::ninja::

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Putain, en voyant les noms des roxxor jeux que vous désirez, je finis par regretter amèrement mon choix *sanglote*

----------


## NitroG42

> Putain, en voyant les noms des roxxor jeux que vous désirez, je finis par regretter amèrement mon choix *sanglote*


Ben surtout qu'ils les auront jamais, les cons, alors que si je recois mon medieval 2 avec signé "booboo" dessus, ben je saurais d'où ca vient (puis mis dans un cadre a jamais sanctifié).
Non en fait je sais pas, mais quand on met le nom de jeux de merde, faut pas se plaindre que personne a rien recu, si ca se trouve, les résultats du dernier tirage au sort c'était "duke nukem forever, stalker, Alexandra Ledermhan 4"
Alalala.
Et non je sais pas comment ca s'écrit ledermhan, et je m'en balance complétement.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Je voulais dire que bin,y'en a qui mettent des choix pertinents.

Moi, j'ai mis Loki.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Je voulais dire que bin,y'en a qui mettent des choix pertinents.
> 
> Moi, j'ai mis Loki.


Solidarité.  :^_^:

----------


## spongebong

Pfff j'ai rien a mettre en equipement, merci de me remettre dans la gueule que je suis equipé comme au siecle dernier   ::(: 


Ah si: M-a-g-n-e-t-o-s-c-o-p-e.

----------


## Madval

Putain le mec qu'a pondu cette enquete est quand même un gros nullos de chez gros nullos.
Il connait son produit au moins ? Putain le blaireau mouhahah.

EDIT : Ah ouais, comme jeu je veux doom 4, signé par john Carmack (chacun son truc), zavez plus qu'à lui passer un coup de fil et de lui dire de se mettre au boulot. 

Parceque son nouveau jeu avec giga texture c'est bien la, mais moi je veux doom 4.
Au boulot canard PC !

----------


## zx81

moi j'ai demandé Halo2
......................................naaan je déconne   :^_^:  
Fallout 3 bien entendu !

----------


## Madval

> bon cest vrai le questionnaire a quelques bugs mais finalement il est tres sympa a remplir !
> moi jai mis Silent Hunter IV, pour faire plaisir a Ackboo qui aime les sous marins jaunes !


Ackboo c'est pas les sous marins jaunes qu'il aime, c'est les mecs qui transpirent en tee shirt dans un espace clot.

----------


## Ouaflechien

> Ackboo c'est pas les sous marins jaunes qu'il aime, c'est les mecs qui transpirent en tee shirt dans un espace clot.


C'est vrai qu'Ackboo est un homme de gout.

----------


## Jolaventur

j'ai mandé Sup comm

----------


## AntoinZ

Moi j'ai demandé Duke Nukem Forever !  ::lol::

----------


## DakuTenshi

> j'ai mandé Sup comm


J'y avait pensé mais comme je suis inscrit sur Metaboli et qu'il y est dans un mois environ  ::unsure:: 

Du coup j'ai demandé le MMORPG Lord Of The Ring pour ma chérie, auquel elle jouera 1 semaine avant de mourrir et de me dire que le jeu est nul. Je suis un bon fiancé non?

----------


## FIVE-one

> +1 je me suis senti stupide et pauvre


+1 aussi, je me suis senti vieux et decadent...

----------


## Poewo

Ayait c'est fait 

Pour le jeu : "un dessin dédicassé de Couly"  ::ninja::

----------


## DakuTenshi

On a le droit de choisir un jeu saiskuel? (et pas forcement un jeu video hein)

----------


## FIVE-one

ah merde ! jaurais su ca jaurais demander 3h avec cap'tain TaRace, Ackboo et Omar Boulon
ca vaut tous les Morrowind du monde!

----------


## Ash_Crow

> On a le droit de choisir un jeu saiskuel? (et pas forcement un jeu video hein)


Y'a des jeux saiskuel PC (pisqu'il faut choisir un jeu PC) mais qui sont pas des jeux vidéo   ::huh::  

Sinon pour les remarques précédentes sur les questions mal tournées, tout pareil, et j'en ai quelques autres à rajouter : 
-> dans les genres préférés, manquent les strat tour par tour.
-> "Jouez-vous online ou en réseau avec votre console ?" Les échanges de message via Mog-poste sur FF III DS, ça compte ?

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Y'a des jeux saiskuel PC (pisqu'il faut choisir un jeu PC) mais qui sont pas des jeux vidéo


Genre Boulon c'est un voleur et moi un gendarme qui doit le punir  ::wub::

----------


## FIVE-one

avec une grosse matraque ou un fouet, au choix
cest un GTA like tres connu...

----------


## DakuTenshi

> avec une grosse matraque ou un fouet, au choix
> cest un GTA like tres connu...


Et je suis sûr que Jack Thompson aime bien

----------


## Nono

> Manque un r 
> 
> Je suis en dual screen avec un CRT et un LCD, je coche quoi?


Ben ton écran de jeu.

----------


## Arsgunner

Et sinon les travaux c'est pour ajouter les webcams ??  ::ninja::

----------


## Kunh

C'est sympa les enquêtes, on a l'impression d'être un acteur important de la constrution du mag. Chacun dans son petit coin avec sa petite pierre.

Je ne vois pas l'interêt de dévoiler quel jeu j'ai demandé si j'étais tiré au sort parce que tout le monde s'en fout.

En revanche, j'aimerais bien consulter les réponses des membres de la rédaction à ce questionnaire.

----------


## b0b0

J'aurais du demander un jeu impossible à trouver

----------


## Truhl

C'est clair, comme on dirait que je suis le seul à avoir mis un jeu qui existe, ça me laisse encore plus de chances de le recevoir...  ::ninja::  

Merci les mecs :mrgreen:

----------


## Snulkit

et hop envoyé  ::): 

j'ai demandé Le gros pack HL2 avec tout dedans   :<_<:

----------


## Lassal

Voilà !! C'est fait. 

Pour le jeux j'ai demandé Fallout III !!  ::wub::

----------


## O.Boulon

Voilà, c'est fait !

J'ai demandé un mois de vacances.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Et tu l'as eu ?

----------


## Nono

Dans un mois  :mrgreen:

----------


## Zoerfel

> Et tu l'as eu ?


faut d'abord qu'il soit tire au sort...

----------


## PrinceGITS

Ah non alors ! Ca veut dire qu'il ne reste plus que 2 demandes de jeu à être honorées... Mais au fait, les membres de la rédaction peuvent participer au tirage au sort ? Généralement, ce n'est pas possible. :mrgreen:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Ayéééé.
J'ai demandé "Barbie sauve les animaux".
J'espere très fort de tout mon petit coeur que je vais gagner cette incroyable merde.

----------


## b0b0

> Ayéééé.
> J'ai demandé "Barbie sauve les animaux".
> J'espere très fort de tout mon petit coeur que je vais gagner cette incroyable merde.


tu seras bien dégouté si tu gagnes

----------


## UltimPingouin

Au fait, pendant qu'on est sur les vacs' de maître boulon, le numéro spécheule vacances qui était avant double, est-ce qu'il va être encore plus double (genre le double de maintenant)?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> tu seras bien dégouté si tu gagnes


Même pas, ce sera surement la plus belle chose que j'ai gagné via un concours.
La seule chose que j'ai gagné jusque là c'était un poster Guild Wars. =/

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan. J'espère pas.

128 Pages d'un coup, je pense que personne n'a la force de le faire à la rédac.

----------


## b0b0

> Même pas, ce sera surement la plus belle chose que j'ai gagné via un concours.
> La seule chose que j'ai gagné jusque là c'était un poster Guild Wars. =/


Moi je gagne tout le temps des trucs à des concours, je suis juste super puissant

----------


## FIVE-one

la derniere fois que jai gagné a un concours cetait en 1996 ou 1997 jai gagné une Sega Saturn.

----------


## Nos

moi j' ai jamais rien gagné et j'ai demandé Colin McRae : DIRT, en esperant qu'il soit sortit avant le tirage au sort :s

----------


## TheToune

> Nan. J'espère pas.
> 
> 128 Pages d'un coup, je pense que personne n'a la force de le faire à la rédac.


 ::P: rovoc: bande de feignasses ...   ::ninja::

----------


## Guest

> Et sinon les travaux c'est pour ajouter les webcams ??


Ben elles y sont déjà les webcams  ::huh::

----------


## TheToune

> Ben elles y sont déjà les webcams


Oui mais y'aura plus d'angles aprés ...   :<_<:

----------


## Erokh

> On peu leur expliquer que "online" parfois ça fait du sens ?
> Même aux Marketeux hasbeen ?
> *Allez sans déconner ?*


gné?   ::blink::

----------


## aloxbollox

> gné?


Ben oué, ca fait ça quand quand les fils se touchents, tzz tzz PAF !

----------


## b0b0

> moi j' ai jamais rien gagné et j'ai demandé Colin McRae : DIRT, en esperant qu'il soit sortit avant le tirage au sort :s


ma liste de truc déjà gagnay !
-un pin's
-une boite de couteau laguiole
-une raquette de tennis babolat bien chère
-des sous (jeux de grattages)
-places de foots
et d'autres trucs !
:mavie:

----------


## petithomme

Il y a plusieurs erreurs sur votre questionnaire... :
- je suis "lecteur depuis le début" mais je dois répondre à une question pour les "lecteur depuis moins d'un an"
- En plus de "ma machine prinicipale" j'ai rien moi monsieur !
- j'ai un cpu infèrieur à 2Ghz (Sempron 3000+) ... (sauf qd je l'overclock ou j'arrive pile à 2Ghz ^^)
   Public : "Rohhhhhhh!" 
   petithomme : "et oui et oui désolé..."
- j'ai 1.5Go de mémoire...
- j'ai pas de console
De plus l'obligation d'un numéro de tel... sur une page à priori non sécurisée...

Sinon ca va bien complet votre questionnaire, qui suppose un minimum de connaissance hardware quand même.

----------


## tenshu

perso la demande de tel et d'adresse ma empêché de clôturer le questionnaire

Voila je suis parano peut être

----------


## jibigi

salut!

J'aimerais savoir s'il est toujours possible de répondre à l'enquête en ligne aujourd'hui (21 juin)?

Merci!

----------

